# Poaching



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Is there a statute of limitations on poaching....for instance, if someone killed an animal illegally and nobody found out about it for 3 years (statute of limitions I think) but on the fourth year somebody found out about it then nobody could touch the guy because of the statute of limitations? Just curious. Seems kinda weird that a guy can poach an animal then after the statute of limitations is up they can brag about it all they want.


----------



## HUNTIN FOR LIFE (Sep 8, 2007)

that would be interesting to find out. Never really thought about that.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

C'mon...somebody has to know something about this.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hell, the statute on rape is only like six years or something. I can't imagine that the statute on poaching is that much, may be a couple years...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Put his name on here. That will suffice.


----------



## Elkster (Aug 22, 2008)

The statue of limitations doesn't start until it is reported or discovered, not when the incident occurred.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Elkster said:


> The statue of limitations doesn't start until it is reported or discovered, not when the incident occurred.


I'll second that, starts the day the crime is reported or discovered.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Agreed! But sex crimes and Murder have no statute of limitations.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I know a guy that was busted 5 years after a poaching happened. He went to jail for it. So it doesn't matter when it happened as long as you have proof.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Not sure on the statute of limitations, but I would wonder what evidence would be able to be found after so long. Mostly, you'd have to have witnesses testifying, don't you think?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Not sure on the statute of limitations, but I would wonder what evidence would be able to be found after so long. Mostly, you'd have to have witnesses testifying, don't you think?


You can prove a crime circumstancially sometimes. For instance if they determine the head you have hanging on your wall is from 2005 and they have no record of you buying a tag that year but you have fuel reciepts from a gas station close to the area near the same time where a witness saw a vehicle similar to yours pull up and shoot a buck that was described to look just like yours.


----------

